# Brewday and what is everyone brewing currently?



## CapnClunks (2/6/22)

I'm trying to make a older style of beer, I'm making a nursing stout given to nursing mothers in days of yonda. A lot of oats and chocolate malts and going to bitter with magnum because I'm cheap and magnum has high aa%. 
What are you guys currently brewing going to brew?


----------



## Naboo (3/6/22)

Good luck with the nursing stout. I made this boobie beer for my partner after our first kid. Came out well. The kid and the beer.





__





Boobie Beer | Experimental Homebrewing







www.experimentalbrew.com


----------



## CapnClunks (3/6/22)

Naboo said:


> Good luck with the nursing stout. I made this boobie beer for my partner after our first kid. Came out well. The kid and the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for sharing looks similar to my recipe, I have never used oats before so I'm hoping this comes out smooth velvety and creamy


----------



## thisispants (3/6/22)

I've got a NEIPA in the fermenter currently. I've made a couple previously, but I'm dry hopping a lot more than I have previously. I've also used lactose for a bit of sweetness and smooth mouthfeel. No idea if it'll work. Time will tell.


----------



## CapnClunks (3/6/22)

thisispants said:


> I've got a NEIPA in the fermenter currently. I've made a couple previously, but I'm dry hopping a lot more than I have previously. I've also used lactose for a bit of sweetness and smooth mouthfeel. No idea if it'll work. Time will tell.


Be interesting to know your results with lactose I want to use in my next Irish Red.
To add body and creamyness, what step are you adding it?


----------



## philrob (3/6/22)

Nothing. My brewery is dismantled, house sold, awaiting a move to Brisbane.
Once we're resettled I'll be doing a couple of batches of APA or AAA, followed by a Belgian Dubbel.


----------



## Lefty (3/6/22)

Have a Simcoe inspired Two Hearted Clone fermenting with BRY-97. Then I'm stuck, the Keezer is full and two kegs to condition and the weather is great for brewing!


----------



## TwoCrows (3/6/22)

Balter xpa on tap. 

Munich Helles 1 week in on ferment. 

Irish red ale ready to ferment.


----------



## Feldon (3/6/22)

Naboo said:


> Good luck with the nursing stout. I made this boobie beer for my partner after our first kid. Came out well. The kid and the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's fun playing with the empties too.


----------



## sirons (5/6/22)

Brewed an American IPA over the weekend and put an Irish Dry Stout into the keg for later this week. In 2 weeks, going to brew an oatmeal stout. Wish I'd thought of brewing dark beers earlier, before the cold settled in in Sydney. But, plenty of winter left to enjoy a few.


----------



## beerbong (6/6/22)

Strong American Brown Ale. Going to bottle half when ready and condition the other half of the brew on some bourbon soaked oak staves. Will be the first time for trying that. Also wish I did this brew earlier now that we are in real Winter


----------



## professional_drunk (6/6/22)

Cherry Saison.
My first fruit beer and have no idea what I'm doing. Hope 1kg of cherries for a 20lt batch is appropriate.


----------



## Narapoia (7/6/22)

Have an oat milk stout in the fermenter that's ready for bottling this weekend and have a blonde ale fermenting along side it. Experimenting with new hops in the blonde, and have a bit of late Idaho 7 additions in it that I added for tropical fruit characteristics. But I wish I had read up a little more. Black tea is one of the other characteristics of it apparently and the flame out addition resulted in very noticeable tea aroma from the pot. Was crazy noticeable. I hope that doesn't carry through as strongly in the flavour. Anyway - will see how it turns out, part of the fun.


----------



## chookherder (7/6/22)

I'm making hay while the sun doesn't shine, getting some lagers going.

I'm kegging out a hoppy Pale Ale, full of BRU-1 but it didn't get the same 'hubba-bubba GroovyGrape' flavour as last batch.
Also crashing a Hoegaarden clone, used the Omega OYl-021 'Hefeweizen I' yeast to keg on Thursday.
Yesterday I brewed my first Baltic Porter, looks and smells good, running S-23 at 12ºc OG= 1.072 
Today I'm brewing German Pilsner on W34/70, I love this beer can't wait for Christmas.
Tomorrow I will be brewing a Vienna Lager (also my first one) again I'll use the W34/70.

Cheers big beers!


----------



## yankinoz (7/6/22)

professional_drunk said:


> Cherry Saison.
> My first fruit beer and have no idea what I'm doing. Hope 1kg of cherries for a 20lt batch is appropriate.



That amount is on the light side. One US brewery that built its reputation to a large degree on a tart cherry ale uses one pound to twelve ounces of beer, or almost 27 kg in 20L.






New Glarus Brewing







newglarusbrewing.com





I've used 4kg in 20L. The cherry flavour was noticeable, but not strong. You will likely get a hint of cherry, which will be fine so long as the beer would be good without it.


----------



## pimpsqueak (9/6/22)

Not sure what I was thinking, as I haven’t chilled a batch in many years, but I decided with my latest crack at an Epic Pale Ale clone I would dust off the hop rocket and plate chiller and use some old cascade flowers I found lurking in the freezer. 

This is a double batch on the BM50 and I’ll run off the first 21 litres at flameout through the hop rocket, then do a big hop stand addition and cube the other half of the batch. Will see how they compare…


----------



## Hangover68 (11/6/22)

Currently have a lager, stout and dark ale on tap, bottled a lager to build up my travellers. 
Going to do an IPA this arvo or tomorrow and maybe a rice lager.


----------



## chookherder (11/6/22)

Hangover68 said:


> Currently have a lager, stout and dark ale on tap, bottled a lager to build up my travellers.
> Going to do an IPA this arvo or tomorrow and maybe a rice lager.


Nice. For the rice lager do you have to do a cereal mash first? Like at higher temps and then use that wort as the base for the malt mash? I would like to have a go at a rice lager, any tips would be welcomed!
Cheers big beers,
Ben


----------



## Hangover68 (11/6/22)

chookherder said:


> Nice. For the rice lager do you have to do a cereal mash first? Like at higher temps and then use that wort as the base for the malt mash? I would like to have a go at a rice lager, any tips would be welcomed!
> Cheers big beers,
> Ben


For the 3 times ive brewed it i didn't do anything different, just added 1kg of cooked rice to the mash at about 66c.

4kg pale malt
1kg rice (uncooked weight)
Saaz hops
S189 yeast.


----------



## Brewed_Force (19/7/22)

In the fermenter is my take on a festbier, using extra light DME, a bit of melanoidin and carapils, with Tettnang for bittering and flavour.
I'm using a Kolsch dried yeast, but the temperature is 35 C here so plenty of frozen water bottles being used to keep things in check.


----------



## raturay (19/7/22)

Currently fermenting a Robinsons Old Tom clone. Recipe is from Graham Wheeler's Brew Your Own British Real Ale. This is maybe the third or fourth go at this one and so far they have all been very good except I haven't been able to hit the final gravity. Aim for 1.017 and the current batch is all but finished at 1.011. I think it may drop a little lower. I used Nottingham yeast and it smashed it from 1.064 in a little over two days!


----------



## tubbsy (19/7/22)

Got a simple Pale Ale fermenting at the moment, but I also did a 2nd sparge and collected 11L of 1.013 wort. After boil I got 8L of 1.015 that I'm fermenting in a PET keg. Didn't bother with an airlock. Had a taste yesterday and its not too bad! Bit watery as expected but should be better when cold and fully carbed. Should end up around 1.3% ABV.


----------



## Hangover68 (30/9/22)

Doing my first sour beer, a raspberry sour with philly sour yeast .Should be ready to go into the 2nd FV with the raspberries in a few days.


----------



## Narapoia (30/9/22)

Got a blonde ale in the fermenter about to be dry hopped and making an AG ginger beer on the weekend and next weekend taking a stab at an english ale. Know it won't be proper due to the yeast needing to be suitable for bottling but have a mate who is dead keen on it.


----------



## chookherder (30/9/22)

Hangover68 said:


> Doing my first sour beer, a raspberry sour with philly sour yeast .Should be ready to go into the 2nd FV with the raspberries in a few days.


Snap! I’m doing a Cherry Sour using the Philly yeast, it seemed to take about 48hrs to start fermenting but it got there in the end. Currently at 1.008 after being on 4.5kg of cheerries for the last 7 days. I think I’ll give it another 5 days before crashing and kegging.

Also have an Idaho7 IPA just crashing now, a Grapefruit Mamalade & Cascade Pale Ale about to crash and a hoppy pale ale which is sitting on 20c waiting for me to decide what dry hops to use (probably Amarillo, Columbus & Citra).

Doing a Belgian Blonde Ale on Monday to refill the Idaho7 fermentor.

Cheers big beers!


----------



## beergee (30/9/22)

Got a Belgian Saison in the fermenter. 
Yeasties are about halfway through I reckon.


----------



## draakken (1/10/22)

just finished a mystery wheat. Whats a mystery wheat you ask? When I bought my home, i made a deal with the previous owner to buy all the brewery equipment, kegs, bottles grains, hops freezers etc as-is, basically a walk-in walk-out home brewery deal. In the freezer was 5 bags of milled grain, with unknown grain mixes. Some had reaonable labels, some dont, and 1 is just a smudge. Last weekend I decided to play roulette, and pulled out the bag labeled "wheat", grabbed some T-58 (2 years expired) and a pack of Amarillo for my hops.

The morning of brew day I made a quick sugar water starter and pitched 2 packs of T58 to see if the yeast was viable... the yeast said a resounding hell-ya, lets go. So the brew day began. 5 hours later 25 L of mystery wheat headed into the conical, and the 1L of starter was added, the fridge temp was set, and awwway we went. 

A few hours later, I looked in on the conical, and there was a massive _krausen_ on top and the spunding valve sounded like a rocket on the verge of exploding. I dialed down to 4-5 psi, and said good night. The next morning I checked the RAPT portal and saw the beer was about 6 degrees above the fridge set point, and I way warmer than I wanted, almost 26c. So I dialed up more cooling, and headed to work. Got home checked on things, and found I over cooled the beer to 15c, so i bumped the temp up a bit. A gravity check showed the beer at 1.015 vs an OG of 1.053. The heck? Had this beer really nearly fully fermented in 24 hours? Over the next 5 days it dropped 0.006 more points. On Friday I started the chill to serving temp, and put it under 25 PSI to carbonate it up. 

Invited a mate over for Saturday arvo beers, and he pronounced it a darn nice drinking beer, and said he was feeling it after one pint. I think it needs a bit more carbonation, but thats an easy fix. Flavors are ok, but mild for T58 yeast, its more American wheat than a German weissbier. I suspect the very rapid fermentation, and poorly controlled temps didn't let the yeast character develop properly. I've not done another gravity measurement, but the RAPT pill is reporting 6.3% ABV, and from how it hits, I can believe it is at least 6%.

So for a bit of random unknown, old ingredients on a brand new to me brewing system, I think its a heck of a first run on the new kit. I wasn't going to be surprised if this batch turned out to be a dump beer.

I've got a bunch of fresh ingredients headed my way for some other planned batches, so more to come. And there are at least 4 more mystery beers to brew.


----------



## philrob (1/10/22)

Chookherder, if that's really your set up, and I don't doubt it, you have a hellavu nice brewery. Jealous? You bet!


----------



## razz (1/10/22)

42 lts of German Pils, just about to pitch the yeast.


----------



## Pocco (1/10/22)

Just kegged up a k&k amber ale going down a treat. Came out of a pressure fermenter so ready to go. Just chucked on a morgans German wheat beer with the malt tin as well. See how it goes.


----------



## Hermies (2/10/22)

razz said:


> 42 lts of German Pils, just about to pitch the yeast.


Hey razz nice one. I have 45lt of Heff, 23lt of Belgian pale in a cube and 23lt of pale hopped with Victoria flowers both waiting on the sideline for fermenting. 23lt of Heff is for the 50th anniversary of Melbourne Brewers club dinner.


----------



## Hazah (2/10/22)

Just got a couple of mid strength XXXX Gold clones int cubes today for my mega swill drinking mates who reckon it doiesn't give them the headaches that that the commercial stuff does when they have a big night on them - go figure.


----------



## wooster (2/10/22)

Best Bitter, hopped with Challenger / Fuggles, yeast is Lallemand London Ale. Fermentation finished, looking forward to this one...


----------



## Lefty (3/10/22)

Have a Gose fermenting now with Lithuanian Simonaitis and 1/2 a kg each of Mango and Pineapple once the souring finished. Being a farmhouse yeast the fridge smells like a barn yard. Another 8 days to go before doing a bittering hop tea of Nectaron and then kegging. Looking forward to tasting late October.


----------



## Hangover68 (10/10/22)

Hangover68 said:


> Doing my first sour beer, a raspberry sour with philly sour yeast .Should be ready to go into the 2nd FV with the raspberries in a few days.



First taste and i like it, not bum clenching sour but a subtle sourness.
A nice summer quaffer i think.


----------



## beergee (12/10/22)

Hangover68 said:


> First taste and i like it, not bum clenching sour but a subtle sourness.
> A nice summer quaffer i think.


Nice colour.


----------



## Hangover68 (12/10/22)

beergee said:


> Nice colour.


The low light doesn't do it justice.


----------

